# DSLR Photos by Chester



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi!
Here are my first tries with DSLR (not mine unfortunately )



















What U guys think?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What kind of camera do you have? Nice photos!


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

nice


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks  The camera is Minolta D5D with 18-70 lens.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi again.
More photos from my biotope tank:



















Got something more if you like it


----------

